# ultimate restyling phx/az king george graphics



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

post up my work from my 72 monte nov.92 lowrider magazine cover to past and present peace to all lowriders. :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

:cheesy: props to all painters laying it down ive been painting cars and motorcycles since 1980 custom paint has come a long way but basicly its the same styles just brought back to these new times from the flake to the marbleizer which in the old days was callled eerie-dess cause of its bowling ball effects to swirls that were just little loop patterns on the bottoms of cars the fact is everyone has his own style but we all take from each other i see some cars and say shit that looks like some my work /isnt it crazy how our minds work simular.keep up the good work


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks anthony for pictures ofthe 72 that car was painted back in 97and retouched in 08 i like bringing those back to life it had sentimental value to carnesaso.thats big ed :cheesy: your 62 has the spirit quality the club was-is known for.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 5 2009, 12:05 PM~12611244
> *thanks  anthony for pictures ofthe 72 that car was painted back in 97and retouched in 08 i like bringing those back to life it had sentimental value to carnesaso.thats big ed :cheesy: your 62 has the spirit quality the club was-is known for.
> *


THANKS GEORGE,I'VE ALWAYS LOVED YOUR PAINT JOBS. IM JUS STARTING TO PAINT AND SEEING YOUR WORK OVER THE YEARS HAS REALLY INFLUENCED ME.,ILL TRY N DIG UP SOME MORE PICS!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

72 looks nice!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

I'LL POST UP SOME PICS OF THE LAC'S


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

NACHOS 40 CHEVY SPIRIT PHX.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

HEAR U GO GEORGE REMEMBER WHEN WE WENT TO THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE LATE 80'S


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah my monte when it was blue we were young look how tight we wore our pants martys mini truck was crazy the gold monte patterns were in at that time it looked cool would like to see pictures of my monte sweet as candy thanks for the pic/s.


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

much props homie!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

the bike was a trip homey i built that from a pair of 65 impala skirts and a3 wheel trike extension for nachos son christopher. able was in town doing murals at modern art so we took it over to alex/s shop. that was more than 12 years ago i miss those days  lowriding is my favorate thing even though i dont come around i still think of all those times we used to light it up


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

BIG RICHS BIG BODY FROM SPIRIT


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Another One Of Your Creations!


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

big rich the big body looked nice what happened to it. thanks for your bike danny i need a picture of rubens 65 rag if you have it i never took apicture of it since its been completion i see it behind your bike thanks rich and danny :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Simon, Your Welcome Bro, Here You Go


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks for the props on the 72 if thats you marty felix my condolenses for your father we have never met but your 64 is one of my favorate cars the colors is very deep and glassy im fixing up a64 also ive had it for 18 years it will be its first restoration i always bump up other projects but now ive been on it for over ayear hope to finish it this year and hold off other personal work. happy new year to all your familys :cheesy: and for helping me post my work to all near and far.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

tight for the king and az


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 7 2009, 11:24 PM~12640013
> *big rich the big body looked nice what happened to it.  thanks for your bike danny i need a picture of rubens 65 rag if you have it i never took apicture of it since its been completion i see it behind your bike thanks rich and danny :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP GEORGE, I WRECKED THE CAR AWHILE AGO, JUST GOT A LNCOLN TOWNCAR...


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

sup big rich town car huh ;let me know ill hook you up cuz/ should we paint it blue.. OG/s ride Forever.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 9 2009, 01:18 AM~12650640
> *sup big rich town car huh ;let me know ill hook you up cuz/ should we paint it blue.. OG/s ride Forever.
> *


MAYBE GEORGE.... LETS WAIT AND SEE HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

c.com/uvr5j.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 11 2009, 01:32 AM~12668113
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good king george. i always liked your work


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

clickimg 0006 1 jpg


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry george image did not work


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool thanks dj your work is great you learned from the best your father diego was an og awesome candyman one of the all time az best keep up the good work


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

T T T FOR KING GEORGE... :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Jan 11 2009, 05:32 PM~12671746
> *clickimg 0006 1 jpg
> *


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

kevin what did you think of my hydro setup its my first install on a four pump thanks for the setup deal im going to make sure your car is a monster.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 11 2009, 08:43 PM~12674238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FREEDY'S 64   MAN I REMEMBER THAT CAR GEORGE THAT SHIT WAS CLEAN


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks yeah that was a cool picture i still use those giutar side patterns on purpose that has been my trade mark just did a regal with something similiar on the sides so people know i did them look the same but all have their own twist. :cheesy: icnt post from my computer for some reason would like to see the astro van i did and my 54.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

WHATS UP GEORGE.............. :wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up big rich just working trying to drum up some paint and bodywork any body need any kind of patterns my simple roof patterns start at only 300.00 and can do them in acouple of hours just have to be preped and can clear them or prep quickly same day/ patterns start at 300 and go up depending on design wanted.the working mans custom painter/ i have all kinds of base colors in stock /mobile patterns on the spot no problem /fans/ fades whatever. king george graphics 602-7034717


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## six3 (Jul 6, 2007)

KING GEORGE
I need to get a 1963 impala painted. Do you have a phone # or website? I'm located here in Phoenix.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 13 2009, 11:50 PM~12699072
> *whats up big rich just working trying to drum up some paint and bodywork any body need any kind of patterns my simple roof patterns start at only 300.00 and can do them in acouple of hours just have to be preped and can clear them or prep quickly same day/ patterns start at 300 and go up depending on design wanted.the working mans custom painter/ i have all kinds of base colors in stock /mobile patterns on the spot no problem /fans/ fades whatever. king george graphics 602-7034717
> *


hell ya.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool thanks for the picture of my monte it was sweet as candy that was at world of wheels civic plaza i got a first place trophy for conservative hardtop in 1990 or 89. hok gold base with candy red and fades that big mondo did for me as atrade for clearing cars all night before az super show that coming weekend good memories :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 13 2009, 11:50 PM~12699072
> *whats up big rich just working trying to drum up some paint and bodywork any body need any kind of patterns my simple roof patterns start at only 300.00 and can do them in acouple of hours just have to be preped and can clear them or prep quickly same day/ patterns start at 300 and go up depending on design wanted.the working mans custom painter/ i have all kinds of base colors in stock /mobile patterns on the spot no problem /fans/ fades whatever. king george graphics 602-7034717
> *


MAN THAT'S A GOOD DEAL RIGHT THERE GEORGE  HEY GEORGE MY HOMIE IN THIS CUTLASS RIGHT HERE WANT'S TO GET SOME PATTERN'S DONE IT'S ORIENTAL BLUE OVER A SILVER BASE I NO U WOULD HAVE SOME GOOD IDEAS FOR IT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up jerry no problem we can do something to your homeboys cutt he can give me an idea or i can think something up with todays styles. good seeing the bigbody post more also of rockys magenta caddy i did dont matter if it sat out afew years just let the sun shine on it :biggrin: have any of the red one with the first job on it / thanks take care :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

Ultimate restyling paint and body shop born in south phoenix az on the corner of southern and central ave next to ace muffler from jan.1993 to jan.2004 always changing styles from old to new paving the way since 93 thats when the nick name king george started. a fellow spirit member bones asked big ed why you call him king george.big ed replied you/will see when my car is done since then thats what they call me/thats how i got the name it started with the pink candy 72 on my first page just thought i would share that with all. Peace to all painters and lowriders :cheesy:   :cheesy: :biggrin: the 72 paint job is very old and was retouched in 08 . appreciate all positive replys. posted .....


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

WHATS UP GEORGE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 15 2009, 11:38 PM~12720333
> *whats up jerry no problem we can do something to your homeboys cutt he can give me an idea or i can think something up with todays styles. good seeing the bigbody post more also of rockys magenta caddy i did dont matter if it sat out afew years just let the sun shine on it  :biggrin:  have any of the red one with the first job on it / thanks take care  :cheesy:
> *


cool thanks george  yeah i got some when it was at your shop...i'll post some up bro


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

az #1 go cards/ suns/ keep it real with your hometown. az on top :biggrin: what you know about that /pack it up chuck. :cheesy: 09 is the time...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=450881&st=40


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up big rich , you be on them thick ones huh bigger is better ha ha . :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much just to paint the car 2 tone and some racing stripes


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

double post


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

rich or frank i need to get my rag to cock up the back higher than it is should i get bigger cylinders or switch to power ball type rear cylinder style would it be more practicle i like the og look spring on saddle or is that shit out dated, i have them same 10;s from back in 94, but they hit my back window when top is down what do i need for converting them, same cylinder with new springs and cups ,rusty old dog needs help want to get back on the road with the four,


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

to paint amonte two tone with half decent paint and clear preferably the body work is pretty decent , jams and all exterior 2500-3000 base/clear job. red paint is little higher unless customer furnishes color, thanks for asking.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 22 2009, 01:18 AM~12779780
> *rich or frank i need to get my rag to cock up the back higher than it is should i get bigger cylinders or switch to power ball type rear cylinder style would it be more practicle i like the og look spring on saddle or is that shit out dated, i have them same 10;s from back in 94, but they hit my back window when top is down what do i need for converting them, same cylinder with new springs and cups ,rusty old dog needs help want to get back on the road with the four,
> *


WHATS UP GEORGE. HIT UP FRANK,HE WILL TELL WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE TO UR RAG HOMIE. GLAD TO YOU GETTN BACK ON DA ROAD AGAIN... 602 690-6555 FRANKS NO:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Heres a couple of cars George did.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

kevin figured it out huh how did you do it let me know. a step by step.


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

click on pictures


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

click on pics click again to maximze size.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

click on pic.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

click on pic multicolr over silver bases


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Jan 25 2009, 05:16 PM~12811070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that's my shit george looks clean


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

sup jerry see your car looked good lets see rockys caddy any pics will be cool homeboy from far east az the big globe az huh better ask somebody. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 27 2009, 12:52 AM~12826316
> *sup jerry see your car looked good lets see rockys caddy any pics will be cool homeboy from far east az the big globe az huh better ask somebody. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP BIG GEORGE YOU NO HOW WE DO IT


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

HEY GEORGE REMEMBER WHEN YOU CHOP THE TOP OFF MY HONDA  :biggrin: IT WAS THE ONLY 4 DOOR IN AZ LIKE IT...   THIS PIC CAME OUT FROM STREET CUSTOMS MAG


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

looks like your garage is full jerry caddy museum / did the magenta caddy have more gold leaf or is that how i did it didnt remember the graphics /but cant remember them all anyway.cool still doing it right stay brown. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 28 2009, 12:18 AM~12834084
> *looks like your garage is full jerry caddy museum / did the magenta caddy have more gold leaf or is that how i did it didnt remember the graphics /but cant remember them all anyway.cool still doing it right stay brown. :biggrin:
> *


YOU NO IT GEORGE BROWN TO THE BONE   I STILL GOT MORE PIC'S TO POST UP FOR U HOMIE


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

kevs cad 96 marble /flame stencils.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

click on pic.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

az cardinals see why you moved to the phoeniquera guera. :biggrin: better recognize  valley of the Sun.....


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

click me


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

[kandy and patterns in 64 rag trunk  IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/2djew8.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

trunk is cool kev wish you would put the aircraft in there so it has change the upgrade will give points leave that old stuff out but ilike it in my car yours needs pescos. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

IS THAT YOUR RAG GEORGE?...SHIT LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

[IM







G]http://i42.tinypic.com/20farew.jpg[/IMG] :biggrin:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

supjerry no thats kevins 64 rag the one that resembles certfied gangster it has moulded frame and trunk going to get it finished soon/ it has street and performance tunedport going into it as soon as the paint is done .im going to go off on the paint its along time waiting notice patterns on the under side of trunk lid. thanks.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

OH REALLY I BET THAT SHIT IS GONNA COME OUT CLEAN   YEAH THAT TRUNK LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks George cant wait to hit the streets :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

my monte carlo nov. 92


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

featured on m.c.magic tape cover 1995


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

no problem kevin finally got the escaburb or sublade painted ill assemble this week get your check book ready :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

orlandos oldladys regal


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

in between clear still sanded areas


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

big garys brother ryans 62 impala


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

:biggrin:look at george u no how to post up pics now  hell yeah


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

yes jerry finally figured out it would not go in before just kept doing the same and it worked finally thres some more cars i got ahold of :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 2 2009, 12:35 AM~12879636
> *yes jerry finally figured out it would not go in before just kept doing the same and it worked finally thres some more cars i got ahold of  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  RIGHT ON HOMIE


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

my homie jerry garcias cut dog paint is 12 years old or young good materials last house of kolor baby.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

65 rag done at southern and central shop 2001 house of kolor silver base oriental blue straight candy no patterns. jga 510 old school. dont use hvlp.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

world of wheels 08 phx university glendale az.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

kevins 64 now getting new paint in 09.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

just having fun with pictures


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

v-w yellow


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

h.o.k organic. :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

h.o.k. purple base tangerine kandy.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

these caddys were my personal favorites . like :cheesy:  my kids


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

nice pix George... :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

nice work


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks guys appreciate all props. keep your head to the sky. Ultimate Restyling South Phoenix/az 602-7034717. for a king george kandy.flake pearl chameleon paint.fades fans whatever/


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

kevins sublade was a suburban 2006


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

eye of the flame


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone need a 63 or a63 impala fenders in phx/az 150 for 62 100 for 63 call 602-7034717


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

chavo pinstriper in phx beats everyones prices thats what everybody wants im not gonna hate. i already have ajob. :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

chavo the working mans pinstriper .


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

my monte interior done by bobby vasquez 35 ave barrio so. phx/az.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

delivered tonight 2-6-09 630-pm. have fun kevin.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

smile your on candy camera....


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

more graphics but thats it ....


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 5 2009, 11:34 PM~12921827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS OF HIS WORK?


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

nachos truck single stage synthetic enamel. supposed to be truck to haul things with who knew?..


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

my shop again my spray area where i do my thing. one man band shop i do all my work dont work for someone its my shop.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

nachos new project/driver...


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

door jams last


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

orlandos wifes regal the white edge on door jam is a rip cord i call it when done spraying 1/4 inch tape around edgeis pulled wont leave white clear bump dont mind sharing tips to younger painters.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

stratto blue /oriental candyclear.the lock striker cleaned before masked then rip cord when done spraying leaves cleaner look to jams  :biggrin:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

looking real good george


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 13 2009, 10:10 PM~12999491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color combo


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool trying to get some work out and in you all going to the phoenix show should be good everyone is hot on the lowrider scene ill go if somebody scoops me up. i do all my work on my car and cars my self need advise on power ball switch over so i can do it my self wont take my car anywhere im strange like that stay up all. :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thats me jerry i installed myself all chrome fittings its a transplant from my homie kevs worldwide setup all tube with adex two to the front not a hopper but its cool for me looks better in real life just need to wire up. :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

check out the big fucken pressure heads love that shit cuz :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

needs finishing touches 64 rag Gangster of love aka dark side of the moon any color as long as its black black black or *****. : :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

HERE'S SOME PICS OF MY CADI AT YOUR OLD SHOP GEORGE SORRY FOR THE BAD PICS I NEED TO GET A SCANER :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

WHEN IT WAS DONE  GREAT WORK GEORGE LIKE ALWAYS  THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

YOUR OLD LAC GEORGE THIS WAS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 18 2009, 07:53 PM~13043946
> *YOUR OLD LAC GEORGE THIS WAS CLEAN HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


Was that car 'CANUHOP" ?? i think that is what the AZ plate said


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 27 2009, 05:42 PM~12832383
> *HEY GEORGE REMEMBER WHEN YOU CHOP THE TOP OFF MY HONDA   :biggrin: IT WAS THE ONLY 4 DOOR IN AZ LIKE IT...    THIS PIC CAME OUT FROM STREET CUSTOMS MAG
> 
> 
> ...


GOT ANY MORE PICS OF THIZ HONDA
DA CAR LOOKS SICK :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

no that was my lac it was finally painted chameleon with white ribbed vinyl top turned pink and light blues and lifted before i sold it in 05 someone else owns now .


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool jerry nice pics. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

RIGHT ON BIG HOMIE I GOT MORE PICS OF YOUR WORK   I'LL POST THEM UP


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

jacobs rag from impala parts of az. a couple of years back.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

here you go jerry straight shot to the front cant wait to see what it will do .


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

MAN GEORGE THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN ....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 18 2009, 08:42 PM~13044574
> *Was that car 'CANUHOP" ?? i think that is what the AZ plate said
> *


That license plate belongs to D-Boy's old lac from Phoenix Riderz, I think someone in your club may have it now with a dif. paint job.  

Sorry George, don't mean to jump in here :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 19 2009, 11:45 PM~13057075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REALLY GOOD GEORGE....... :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

its all good jump in anytime good to hear from other lowriders. :cheesy:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

hows it going with this kev.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

johnnys rivi


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm haven fun with it every one that's seen it likes it got 2nd place at the stereo comp


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

George do you own the nova with the stock sliding ragtop? You were at ART OF NOIZE show?


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

no im george from ultimate restyling central and southern .


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 22 2009, 09:40 PM~13081540
> *George do you own the nova with the stock sliding ragtop? You were at ART OF NOIZE show?
> *


DEELOC, 
that Nova belongs to "weed".

Albert Lebario aka Vicious painted that one


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

U GOING TO THE SHOW HOMIE


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

dont know i dont want to get in long line for tickets dont have any passes everytime someone says they have passes it falls through. for all the work i have done thats the love i get homie hope to get in.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

spot job before show rust hole coming through on bottom corner of door cut out and welded and regraphic spoted.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

respun leaf on door and descrepencies on striping before show new customer referal from society car club muchas gracias .  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

looks good homie


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

the phoenix show was pretty cool saw joe montenegro former spirit president/ founder of spirit phx chapter was good to see him again.after 20 years.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

my baby is going to college


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 5 2009, 01:24 AM~13187813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a nice monte bro do you still have it


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 5 2009, 01:17 AM~13187782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS GEORGE TO U AND YOUR FAMILY GOT TO FEEL PROUND BIG HOMIE


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

MAN GEORGE I LUV THE WAY THE 65 CAME OUT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks the 65 was a real careful spray pissed 25 coats of clear and candy mix 3 seperate times thats how the blue works for me wish i still had my monte carlo sold it in 93  :cheesy: yes were proud of baby girl shes almost done with first year of college kids are smart these days momma stayed on her carefully :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Look clean george


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool its a girls car trying to get a little designer handbag effect did anybody like your truck at the sound off.


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 23 2009, 11:34 PM~13094058
> *dont know i dont want to get in long line for tickets dont have any passes everytime someone says they have passes it falls through. for all the work i have done thats the love i get homie hope to get in.
> *


What??? I'll always take care of you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

i know you will :cheesy: thanks for the pics of your top i always forget what some jobs look like when i dont see them for a while. flake is popping.bring the jack stands so i can get started candying them for next show player :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thats it chavo turn im all patterned out ready for 5 coats of sherwin williams 940 clear 300.00 a gallon


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 13 2009, 11:44 PM~13277361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow bro looking really good


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

i try my best have an opening for a custom job just got some room for another job any one hit me up :cheesy: 602-7034717.


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm ready for mine :yessad:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

tomorrow i start the 64 sanding check over  block check


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

chavo the man going for it outlined every graphic in 4 hours and spun leaf tired him out this time :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

LOOKS BADASS GEORGE


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Damn......nice work King George.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks homies finally done been working on it in between regular jobs now just sand and buff put a few things on it just the door handles and key holes and the outside mirrors are pink candy to match the pattern on side roof. they are rechroming all the rest soon . cant put old tennis shoes on a :cheesy: tuxedo


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

WOW :0 HOMIE CAME OUT NICE


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

its finally going home these cars never want to leave :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 31 2009, 01:50 AM~13441260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BADD ASS GEORGE........ :thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up rich gonna put on the rims tomorrow and take acouple of pics this car lays out real low he has real 520s 13s illtake one when its boned out and post next is the 64 rag this one


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

just need to spray outside of the four already painted belly and trunk has moulded frame hot pink magenta designer pbc color . maybe kevin will post the frame thats under this car now.its the trunk thats on a few pages back better go to sleep :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Apr 1 2009, 02:14 AM~13451423
> *whats up rich gonna put on the rims tomorrow and take  acouple of pics this car lays out real low he has real 520s 13s illtake one when its boned out and post next is the 64 rag this one
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA BUDDY. WANA SEE THAT.... :thumbsup:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Heres a couple pics of the belly


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

time for grasshopper to leave :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

show em right kevin full strap and smooth molded :0 what you know about that hometown put some m.c. hammer on yo ass. :0


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

MAN HOMIE YOUR GONNA HURT THEM WITH 4 BIG GEORGE


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking good George


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD GEORGE THE 4 IS GONNA BE HURTING THEM


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Heres one of the frame George


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Apr 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13534006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 man big george that is clean


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks homeboy from far east az its just time and lotta dollas but still trying to stay on top. u know when your on the bottom everyone leaves you alone but when your on top everyone wants your throne. take care homeboy


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Apr 11 2009, 01:40 AM~13544959
> *thanks homeboy from far east az its just  time and lotta dollas but still trying to stay on top. u know when your on the bottom everyone leaves you alone but when your  on top everyone wants your throne. take care homeboy
> *


THAT'S RIGHT  ..I HEARD THAT HOMIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's some mighty fine paintin' King George! I been wantin' tp learn how to paint like that since I first got hooked on low lows 20 years ago! Keep it goin' homie!


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool trendsetter my pleasure thats all ive ever done is painting and i do all my own bondo now . now im practicing to be a pinstriper but its no overnight thing. stay up. :cheesy:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Heres a picture of the grasshopper


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Apr 16 2009, 06:32 PM~13599125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I REMEMBER THAT SHOP  THOSE WERE THE DAY'S GEORGE


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

richy rich 66


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

white pearl and gold micro funk.


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks good George :thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

what up kev primered your car today well see what else shows up after i sand again gonna let it dry in the sun next week . then sand again .


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

:0 NICE HOMIE WHEN CAN I TAKE MY 66 RAG TO U...


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

sup jerry you can drop off yesterday :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

all i know is wether my shit hops 10 inches or 36 inches ill be the one on the switch :yes: :yes: practice practice....


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Apr 23 2009, 11:40 PM~13674395
> *sup jerry you can drop off yesterday  :cheesy:  :yes:
> *


IT'S ROUGH GEORGE...BUT WOULD LOVE 4 YOU TO DO MY 66


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone need these 2 new red and three used green green have afew chips down to base gold but can be touched up for real daytons only. zenes and d/s forever thats what im running cuz.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

62 left fender 125.00 64 hood and trunk straight 200.00 each 602-7034717..


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

buff job society car club joe/s 64 looks better. hats off to these vatos keeping this old dog up with jobs/ hang it on the left side yep thats the c--- side :worship:


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 5 2009, 01:10 AM~13187753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GOOD KING CARNE I REMEMBER WHEN SHE WAS A BABY HOMIE HOW TIME FLY'S BROTHER TELL HER I SEND MY RESPECT AND PRAYERS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA YOU KNOW AFTER ALL THESE YEARS WE MANAGED TO STAY ON TOP AND REMAIN GOOD FRIENDS BROTHERS GEORGE TE QERO UN CHINGO CARNAL THATS REAL TALK HOMIE.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks carne we go way back nothing gets in between our freindship. sur grande onde nacemos y cresemos  if three people are hating on you you got to find a way to get three more to hate on you before the day is over :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

what up big george glad to see u back on layitlow....got to get the lac back to you big homie....it needs that KING GEORGE TOUCH


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

sup jerry been busy trying to make ends meet anytime your ready carnal i got u. try to get them pescos started this weekend kevin the hondas almost done that thing looked like it was hit by katrina/ they gotta keep off the roof dancing after the coronas. dont know how so many dents got on one car :dunno:  :loco:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

ready to spray your screamers kevin


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

roosters ready to get blasted base then a few graphics then kandy . for the four .


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

NICE WORK....I LIKE TO GET A QUOTE..... :biggrin:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

exotic dreemee purple


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

pink kandy exotic brand this time.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

some fans cant see too good too bright.pic.


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks George they look bad ass :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

damn, ur one of my favorite painters. definetly influenced me over the years, just giving u props homie- keep up the good work! :worship: :biggrin: that green caddy changed my life when it came out :0


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jun 8 2009, 07:11 PM~14131868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Georgie


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

positive posts only keep my family out of it


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

CHECK IT OUT BIG HOMIE I BROUGHT OUT THE CADI TODAY TO WASH IT LOOK'S OK BUT IT NEED'S YOUR KING TOUCH ON IT AGAIN....BUT FOR SITTING OUT IN THE SUN FOR TWO YEARS THEN IN THE GARAGE FOR ANOTHER YEAR WITH OUT WASHING IT STILL LOOKS GOOD BUT I NEED TO TAKE IT BACK TO YOU CAUSE IT NEEDS TOUCH UP HOMIE GEORGE


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jun 11 2009, 03:53 AM~14158199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any interior pics??????????????????????????????????


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

still looks bad ass jerry always good seeing that big lac hope to sand it down again and put a few more linas on it cuz take care big homieee :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

hope to use someday need the octagons to go with em :cheesy:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Here you go George


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

you aint nothin nice kevin :biggrin: now lets see if danny will post his up :cheesy:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

we just want to see more pumps. pescos o.g/s whatever :biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Jun 20 2009, 11:29 PM~14251296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I Remember That, That Was At The Old Shop


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

BAD ASS PAINT JOBS........................


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

dust buster


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

top working for first time never had motor. new cylinders and hose kit and oil sweet music to the ears had to put the magyver touch on it .


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jun 27 2009, 11:31 PM~14318904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up mijo i know you love lowriding look how old we all are still playing carritos :cheesy: thats kevin cleaning his car this past weekend we got his top working . and he was dubbed little magyver :roflmao: micheal j. was bad i grew up on that dude/ abc ..123.


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

alexs dancer


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool pictures of bike and 68 ... jerrys cutlass i saw it today at aj/s paint shop its repainted all over again .


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jul 15 2009, 11:41 PM~14489736
> *cool pictures of bike and 68 ... jerrys cutlass i saw it today at aj/s  paint shop  its repainted all over again .
> *


Thats Tight I Havent Seen It Yet, I Wish I Had The Money To Work On Mine


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

whats up george aka king george have a nice weekend :h5:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

single stage synthetic no buff


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

silver base oriental no graphics. spray one like this player....


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

easyier said than done. :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

stratto base oriental kandy


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

hot rod cuda


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

painting engine area changed color after engine was installed.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Remeber this one


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Jul 22 2009, 09:34 PM~14556109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Was A Bad Ass Truck Kevin


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

fro/s batterys going in the green duece pelons old 62.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Heres A Little Bling U Sprayed 4 Me a While Back..  OG Danny Booy..


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks good Danny  :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Jul 27 2009, 05:18 PM~14597541
> *Looks good Danny   :thumbsup:
> *


Thx :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

them roosters aint nothing nice they would make a good alarm clock :cheesy:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jul 28 2009, 11:05 PM~14612370
> *them roosters aint nothing nice they would make a good alarm clock  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :yes: :h5:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

your killing me kevin , kerr west aint nothin nice :biggrin:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 5 2009, 12:18 AM~14679594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice job kevin 
:wave: :yessad: :yessad: :h5:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jul 20 2009, 10:16 PM~14533675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

in dedication to my father may he rest in peace Jose Rey Martinez the real king september 12' 1926 to august 6' 2009 will miss him he is in a better place . his wake will be tuesday aug.11 at harpers on 12st and jefferson 6pm to 8pm in south phx. all my freinds are welcome .


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.May he rest in peace :angel: :angel:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 8 2009, 11:28 PM~14715070
> *in dedication to my father may he rest in peace Jose Rey Martinez the real king september 12' 1926 to august 6' 2009 will miss him he is in a better place . his wake will be tuesday aug.11 at harpers on 12st and jefferson 6pm to 8pm in south phx. all my freinds are welcome .
> *


Sorry To hear About Your Loss, We Send Our Condolences N Prayers :angel:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 8 2009, 11:28 PM~14715070
> *in dedication to my father may he rest in peace Jose Rey Martinez the real king september 12' 1926 to august 6' 2009 will miss him he is in a better place . his wake will be tuesday aug.11 at harpers on 12st and jefferson 6pm to 8pm in south phx. all my freinds are welcome .
> *


R.I.P :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

SORRY TO HEAR BOUT UR LOSS,BRO MAY GOD BE WITH U AND UR FAMILY...... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS BIG HOMIE OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOUR FAMILY :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

quarter panel hit hard on side above bumper note repair in light area frame shop pull and i welded beat and bondoed the shit out of it :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

350 for frame shop and i body worked complete and painted with wanda base and the new acme clearcoat there selling at napa no buff delivery charged dude 2000.00 for all no insurance hit ..


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:big







grin:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Sep 7 2009, 07:21 PM~15008299
> *:big
> 
> 
> ...


nice job


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 9 2009, 12:30 AM~14715083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BROTHER SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR POP'S YA SABES TE QERO UN CHINGO HOMIE IF THERE'S ANYTHING I CAN DO LET ME KNOW CARNAL IM GONNA P.M YOU WIT MY NEW NUMBER I DONT KNOW IF YOU HEARD I ALMOST DIED ABOUT 3 WEEK'S AGO I WAS ON MY BANSHEE AND I FLIPPED I BROKE MY RIB'S FRACTURED MY NECK IN 3 PLACES AND RUPTUERD MY SPLEN AND WAS BLEEDING INTURNALY I WAS IN I.C.U FOR A WEEK HOMIE BUT IM GETTING BETTER IM GONNA GO CHECK YOU OUT HOMIE.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks carnesaso / pops had alheimers for 10 years people usually last for about seven he had a full life and never complained he was a tv repair man we had a home shop on 20th street and buckeye in GoldenGate barrio where we grew up and went on as a school teacher at sunland school on 7ave sunland / principle at a few other schools in az and got his masters degree and was just short of his doctors degree. hope your getting better makes you think huh after my operation in 2001 i see alot different now. but at 50 now i still get haters trying to pull me me back in. but like we always say stay packing thats the dirty south way. much love carnalito.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Sep 14 2009, 01:43 AM~15073478
> *thanks carnesaso / pops had alheimers for 10 years people usually last for about seven he had a full life and never complained he was a tv repair man we had a home shop on 20th street and buckeye in GoldenGate barrio where we grew up and went on as a school teacher at sunland school on 7ave sunland /  principle at a few other schools in az and got his masters degree and was just short of his doctors degree. hope your getting better makes you think huh after my operation in 2001 i see alot different now. but at 50 now i still get haters trying to pull me me back in. but like we always say stay packing thats the dirty south way. much love carnalito.
> *


YOU KNOW IT! CARNE


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks George  :h5:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

checking over kev...


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

partial mold for now :cheesy:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like yours is coming along good to.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jul 20 2009, 10:17 PM~14533693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 5 2009, 12:18 AM~14679594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks again george its looking bad ass


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

lookin good george


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

More suprises.looking real good george :wow:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD BIG HOMIE GEORGE   I GOT TO MAKE IT OVER TO THE SHOP SO WE CAN BULLSHIT N CATCH UP IT'S BEEN A MINUTE HOMIE...AND TALK ABOUT DOING MY RAG 66


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up jerry :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Oct 26 2009, 11:20 PM~15478158
> *whats up jerry  :cheesy:
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST WORKING N TRYING TO GET MY 66 READY 4 U TO GIVE IT THE KING TOUCH


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up lowriders what up kevin / jerry from far east / anthony ay chansa from far west keep up the good paint work only way to go is up :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

got ahood and trunk for 64 and doors for 2door good shape and chrome dash for 64 and left fender for 62 602-703-4717.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Oct 31 2009, 05:03 PM~15524291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Nov 1 2009, 06:05 PM~15530607
> *whats up lowriders  what up kevin / jerry from far east / anthony ay chansa from far west keep up the good paint work only way to go is up  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS GEORGE, THAT 64 IS BADASS MAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks homies still trying to hang in there :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone need these new mounted once on show rims 520-13s 5-10 miles 1inch whitewalls premium sportways not coker only thing one has rubber gouged when unmounted he says will guarantee to hold air 450.00 602-703-4717.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

ready for stripe chavo - ron :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Nov 5 2009, 11:13 PM~15578825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ron :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Nov 6 2009, 10:17 AM~15581970
> *Ron  :biggrin:
> *


X999999999999999999999999999999

RON


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

dont know where that baller shit came from must be the ignorant mods i work for my money :angry:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

ron got the pinstripe job on the 64 rag says he just did a lifestyle car from L.A was really awesome flake flake job. he is a freind of the owner of this car he likes the graphics he said he is going to go off you lucky kevin :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD GEORGE


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks carnal thats right when i had the monte i used to stay ready always ready to bust out the candy on em make em go back to the drawing board :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

louis paint job my graphics bone caprice :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Nov 2 2009, 10:16 PM~15544528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Some spy pics of rons stripping.Sevan days in action


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

LOOKING GREAT, THOSE STRIPES ARE REALLY MAKING IT POP!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

nice!!! ron got down on it


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Hell Yea Ron Gets Down


----------



## 350_85_BroughamCut (May 25, 2009)

you do really nice work, I can't imagine how much time and patience you put into these cars, laying all those complex patterns and makin it look good at the same time. your a artist! my favorite has to be that Regal, i like the color combos you used


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks for the comments glad you liked them ive been doing this since1980.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Nov 23 2009, 11:39 PM~15763203
> *thanks for the comments glad you liked them ive been doing this since1980.
> *


IT SHOWS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 350_85_BroughamCut (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 14 2009, 01:10 AM~12999491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm gonna be painting my cutlass soon, how hard is it to spray with the doors on? and whats the best way to go about prepping my jams, hinges and around the inner doors? my factory paint is still in good shape, i was thinking scothbrite, then seal, then paint


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

best way to paint doors on is get plenty light when shooting hinge area water sand with 400 grit then seal and paint :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Man George that looks good. :h5:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Nov 25 2009, 11:48 PM~15785918
> *Man George that looks good. :h5:
> *


Cars Lookin Good Kevin OG Danny


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks OG Danny.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

was looking in lil and found my old monte carlo still has same interior and my square headlights i did on it patterns big mondo did peeking through :0 :0 :0


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

they ching chonged it looks cool


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

tripped me out havent seen my monte in 16 years still has same paint underneath i knew it was in japan i looked through all jap threads never found what a trip :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Nov 27 2009, 10:44 PM~15802866
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ron is one of the best :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Nov 28 2009, 12:46 AM~15803696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's crazy george ur car was badd ass.personally i like it da way you had it all brandywine....


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Nov 27 2009, 11:48 PM~15803708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Heres a couple more pics.


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Nov 28 2009, 07:43 PM~15808327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Paint Looks Sick  .. Peace.. OG. Danny Booy


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

Heres a couple more pics.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

64 coming out clean....


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

man homie the 4 looks clean great job big homie  :cool


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool big rich and jerry trying to keep going on these lowriders :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

repairing brake line master cylinder leak was touchy but came through hok pbc hot pink magenta frame i know alot of people have this problem


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

same problem leaked all the way under frame and horns up front lips crooked .


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

yah i think we seen these pictures before positive posts only please


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

: :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Like them patterns on your frame.Looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

BEATIFUL WORK


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

ready for clear just didnt want to leave plain so added some quick designs :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

some candy some base :cheesy:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking real good george :thumbsup:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Took a couple hits to trunk pan.Problem fixed thanks george.


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 6 2009, 07:55 PM~15892582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Now thats bad ass._


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks i try to give the look of the baddest painter that was from so. califas mario from candy factory his work was my favorite :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Dec 14 2009, 11:37 PM~15984792
> *thanks i try to give the look of the baddest painter that was from so. califas mario from candy factory his work was my favorite  :cheesy:
> *



great job!! and yes mario was the king! :angel:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks zack i see what you have been doing your heading straight to the top i started when i was 18 and still doing it little by little at 50 now. but i think im still young i guess we all do :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Dec 14 2009, 11:56 PM~15984978
> *thanks zack i see what you have been doing your heading straight to the top i started when i was 18 and still doing it little by little at 50 now. but i think im still young i guess we all do  :cheesy:
> *



thanks! means alot hearing it from o.g's in the industry! next time im in az ima have to stop by the shop and meet you :thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

anytime homeboy 40th street university near sky harbor airport 602-703-4717 :biggrin: im trying to pinstripe now maybe you can show me the starting tips i get frustrated every time . :cheesy:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Cant wait till i can bring it home. :yes:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Dec 16 2009, 05:29 PM~16001867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet job, looking killer.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Dec 16 2009, 08:33 PM~16003810
> *Cant wait till i can bring it home. :yes:
> *


Looking Good Kevin. .. Da King Aint Nuttin Nice. I Must Say Myself.  OG Danny Booy..


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Nov 28 2009, 12:46 AM~15803696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow, i remember that car.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up stanley :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kevink623+Dec 16 2009, 05:29 PM~16001867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn... :thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Dec 16 2009, 05:29 PM~16001867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Thats bad ass_


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

black and blue


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

straight black i guess came close to others but everyone loves a black rag right :yes:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks good george :thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks its my shit you know i get gawdy on my own stuff im not too particular people love to see designs and crazy stuff a burrito is always better enchilada style right frank :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

64 looks good George...


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Merry christmas to the king and family. :wave:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Dec 24 2009, 06:17 PM~16082018
> *Merry christmas to the king and family. :wave:
> *


Merry Christmas  Cars Lookin Good Kevin  Danny Boy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fuckin badass work


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Dec 24 2009, 06:55 PM~16081893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks homeboys buffed now putting all the trim on and deliver this week before 2010 :cheesy:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

happy new year homeboys primos primas pimps hoes jackers babys mamas freaks weirdos skanks home invasions haters burnbags ripoffs slangers shortfucks backstabbers gang bangers lowriders :roflmao:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up kevin did you have a happy new year with yo car in yo garage now :cheesy:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ya just to tired to work on it :cheesy:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 1 2010, 01:12 AM~16151200
> *happy new year homeboys primos primas pimps hoes jackers babys mamas freaks weirdos skanks home invasions haters burnbags ripoffs slangers shortfucks backstabbers gang bangers lowriders :roflmao:
> *


cant for get the botty jack georgey lol


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

looks good kevin you bed linered the floor whats next the widening for cylinders zenez look cool they match good i will put the strikers on if you can wait . :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

64SS RAG LOOKS GOOD


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 2 2010, 05:11 PM~16163523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice job :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

all chrome every nut and bolt on clip and engine


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 9 2010, 01:02 AM~16233777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up george nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking good George.


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Jan 1 2010, 11:58 PM~16159166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR CAME OUT SICK HOMIE


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 3 2010, 12:31 AM~16167303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks finally done were just going to buff a little more after its all completed took a while changed frame look twice interior twice chrome engine all twice im glad we painted once exept jams twice now they have leaf and patterns/ but it looks cool :yes:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Jan 1 2010, 11:58 PM~16159166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks bad ass :0


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

looking good george :nicoderm:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Jan 20 2010, 04:53 PM~16354566
> * :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks george for helping with new engine.Dont know about the new image uploader.Pics came out big.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

looks badass fellas


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: need a full stack front coils for 64 impala. 3-4 tons call anytime please 602-703-4717


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

09 ram


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

didnt sell i guess ill ride em till they fall off :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

awful cell phone photos


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

need some full stack coils used 3-4 tons will work. let me know how much dont need a parro ill pay


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Its getting there george :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 29 2010, 12:24 AM~16448481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 NICE


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

whats up george this is frank give me a call if you need parts. 602-690-6555


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

sounds good frank big ed says he may have some used 4 ton coils for me


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

HERE U GO GEORGE THESE ARE THE PICS OF THE 62 TOP YOU DID SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG TO POST UP


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 13 2010, 09:22 AM~16600879
> *HERE U GO GEORGE THESE ARE THE PICS OF THE 62 TOP YOU DID SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG TO POST UP
> 
> 
> ...



Oh :wow: Wow that's Amazing! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks cutie pie thats like 15 coats of alpha jewels 1/64 th size flake aka rainbow flake ive had for 15 years


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 14 2010, 01:03 AM~16606956
> *thanks cutie pie thats like 15 coats of alpha jewels 1/64 th size flake aka rainbow flake ive had for 15 years
> *


Cool!  :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

yes you never stop learning just alot of practice its really not rocket science just trial and error :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone have some used 3-4 ton full stack hopping coils for a 64 front please reply used are fine i have the money right now


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

big job for lowrider show little homeboy shelling out the bucks for candy and moulding work


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

hope your gonna put more welds that that?? or else its crack out city :happysad:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

. positive replys only.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

64 impala hood and trunk for sale 200 each 602-703-4717


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

the rainbow flake on top is cool i guess its coming back really nice 64 at lost wages show.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

USED TO LOOK AT THIS CAR EVERYDAY IN MY MAGAZINE BAD ASS WORK


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool homeboy thanks more power to you always think positive never think negative


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

not trying to insult ya George... your work is well respected by me... i know people you know... and speak highly of ya... just ended up doing a bike not long ago where the tanks were welded like that and it just kept crackin.. that bike is for a lil homie too... so i hope there will be more welds than whats posted..... Keep up the good work and stay drama free


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 13 2010, 08:22 AM~16600879
> *HERE U GO GEORGE THESE ARE THE PICS OF THE 62 TOP YOU DID SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG TO POST UP
> 
> 
> ...


nice top homie


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool . thanks ray u got some used coils 3-4 ton full or almost full i know u have to have some in your junk pile those are good enough for me; the moneys burning a hole in my pocket :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

sold this truck for a freind of mine he had since 1973 mustang front small block chevy he got sick and couldnt finish it


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

36 ford truck original body


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

little homies bike runs with the sophiticated few phx az. based today ready for patterns tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up kevin what happen to the pictures :cheesy:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Bike looks good george :thumbsup:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/3IMG_0137.JPG

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/1IMG_0140.JPG
cant figure out how to make the pics smaller


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

looks sweet all molded and primed


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Feb 24 2010, 09:41 PM~16716558
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/3IMG_0137.JPG
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/1IMG_0140.JPG
> ...


 :wow: Wow! Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 22 2010, 11:08 PM~16696332
> *cool . thanks ray u got some used coils 3-4 ton  full or almost full i know u have to have some in your junk pile those are good enough for me; the moneys burning a hole in my pocket  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry homie i dont when i pick up parts in L A i will call you up :|


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thats cool i got some went to dunbar spring and bought 2 sets for 30 a pair one bigger than my saddles and one perfect fit just have to cut pigtail off :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

grand marquis i did about eight years ago back home in az top and mouldings spray and rons pinstriping before the show this weekend


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 5 2010, 10:47 PM~16810629
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam...I remember this car when it was in PROPHECY CC then High Rollers...didn't know you painted this.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

yep its an oldie but goodie looks a little nicer now that ron striped it friday alittle touchup on some chips and ready to go again paint held up real good. :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

more clear moves like a bass boat when u walk by :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 12 2010, 11:43 PM~16877085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks for the positivity mom. post some pics of you at yalls shop working on the rides :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

did my motorcycle today sem candy concentrate :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: Keep up the great work!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 16 2010, 08:06 PM~16911547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 16 2010, 09:06 PM~16911547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 16 2010, 08:06 PM~16911547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice george, like the color...


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 17 2010, 04:09 PM~16919423
> *nice george, like the color...
> *


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks ray still rolling out the tape not so much these days though economy sucks has people paying one dollar instead of ten even if it looks like shit :cheesy: hey i need some seals for the cylinders that were on kevins 64 6 inch chrome and tens did u need to see them do u sell seals ?


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

restored this little honda tires. paint. little on frame .dee dee narvis custom seat. wheels. polish. ready for sale now 1978 honda twinstar 185cc classic :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

candycoils one step closer


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

what george is chuy just about to finish the monte but i got a lil srcash in it u think u have time to touch it up


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

sup chuy yes whenever you want call me we will take care of it :biggrin: more pictures of the stripes on the sides and interior 602-703-4717


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phxmarlo_@Apr 16 2010, 05:38 PM~17215680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up danny son hows pops if any of yo homeboys have a gbody steering box let me know 78-83 only thanks holmes. :cheesy: Arizona home of the player hater.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Apr 20 2010, 12:29 AM~17244879
> *whats up danny son hows pops if any of yo homeboys have a gbody steering box let me know 78-83 only thanks holmes.  :cheesy:  Arizona home of the player hater.
> *


wats up george wer doin good just surviving yeah i can keep my ears open, my dad has sum filters and accumulators for slae if any one wants to buy em


----------



## rmartinez (Mar 6, 2010)

MG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/6Picture 065.jpg[/IMG]












Here are more pics of Chuys Car... :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

sophisticated few picnic of little homies bike 4-24-2010


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

my 64 before i sold it in 2003 all chrome mouldings new crate 350 -350 turbo original interior vw yellow with h.o.k. roof graphics full stack coils in front detailed engine+frame compartment all white dash


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@May 18 2010, 11:38 PM~17536803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


frank looks a little slimmer back then :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks for the business George!!

When I get more in I will let you know


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool good price had them real 520.s but couldnt deal with the big whitewall just getting all the peices to the puzzle thanks again :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@May 19 2010, 10:38 PM~17547777
> * cool good price had them real 520.s but couldnt deal with the big whitewall just getting all the peices to the puzzle thanks again :cheesy:
> *


no problem


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 12:20 AM~17537089
> *frank looks a little slimmer back then :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 20 2010, 11:13 AM~17551579
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think we all were slimmer back then :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

WHATS GOIN ON GEORGE,HOW U DOIN?


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

good ant trying to stay busy :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

96 ss impala repaint sherwin williams base and clear cost too much but lasts for 10 years in direct hot ass sun when not garaged :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@May 21 2010, 12:58 AM~17559627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

was up jorge send me some more customers :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 5 2009, 05:48 PM~12614342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who owns grasshopper now?? is it still in one piece?


----------



## compas62 (Feb 8, 2008)

My nephew's bike done by King George


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone need these for 64 impala 65.00 703-4717 :cheesy:already straightened and polished chiny chiny


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

also have a pair of 81 caddy hood hinges worked great rwd cars 40.00 703-4717.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

jacobs 61 from impala parts of az. i did the all paint and bodywork on it back in 05 he put all the chrome on himself and sold it frame off job i let him use my car dolly to repair belly :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jul 8 2010, 01:37 AM~17990216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/35120chevrolet20impala20.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/57 primer.jpeg[/IMG]









new project from globe homeboys traffic car club


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/57 primer.jpeg[/IMG]


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jul 8 2010, 08:54 PM~17998181
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/57 primer.jpeg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON THE HOMIE GEORGE IS GOING TO GIVE THIS 57 THE KING TOUCH   GOOD TALKING TO YOU TODAY HOMIE...AFTER THIS 57 IS GONNA BE THE 66 RAG


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jul 8 2010, 08:54 PM~17998181
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/57 primer.jpeg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


lil jerrys ?


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

his brother in laws 57 :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

etch primer and some base under belly and frame next undercoat for orginal effect


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool cuz bring one after another im in a restoration mood :biggrin:  after rolling around underneath the 57 yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

KING CARNE WHATS UP HOMIE THEY WRECKED MY MAGNUM A LITTLE DENT ON MY FENDER YOU STILL DOING INSURINCE JALLES ILL P.M YOU MY NUMBER SO YOU CAN DO ME THAT FAVOR. CARNE


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jul 10 2010, 08:44 PM~18013724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN BIG HOMIE U AINT PLAYING AROUND THAT IS LOOKING GOOD   I CANT WAIT FOR THE 66 RAG TO GET TO THE SHOP


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

new worker says he worked at all southside body shops :wow:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

stripped sanded and primed in the fricken 115 degrees today : :cheesy: :etch prime and yellow primer first just to keep all the elements out before bodywork..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO C THE 57 GEORGE :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

i hear you homeboy its been a minute on something this old :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

WHAT'S UP HOMIE THE 57 LOOKING GOOD...THANKS 4 THE LUNCH TODAY HOMIE THAT WAS REALLY GOOD MEXICAN FOOD


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks....and thanks again for bringing another ..brother :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

TTT FOR THE KING   WHATS UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats big homie just trying to stay busy :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

welding up rust holes very small areas only chingo de bondo homie all back to bare metal again but the primer keeps out the water and hand prints


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jul 24 2010, 12:11 AM~18128196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I HEAR U HOMIE LOOKS LIKE U BEEN BUSY ON THE 57  LOOKING GOOD HOMIE  :thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

right quarter worked out today








the cowl the owner will know the spot worked it out from under :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

working it like a thick chick :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jul 29 2010, 12:11 AM~18171346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: RIGHT ON HOMIE WORK IT LIKE A BIGBODY :biggrin: BUT ON THE REAL YOUR DOING IT ON THIS 57 BIG HOMIE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

nice 57 my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

right on homie


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

left rocker done








left quarter done kinda flimsy this year at lower rear quarter :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

kevs 64 gettin juice in








64 i did last year :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup George


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

nothin homie relaxing :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up danny booooy :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 3 2010, 11:29 PM~18222414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a clean trunk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

found a nasty hole








:biggrin: 








:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jan 5 2009, 04:51 PM~12613814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks baddass bro


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 10 2010, 03:16 AM~18272539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 8 2010, 11:52 PM~18262109
> *whats up danny booooy :biggrin:
> *


not much jus chillin sum pendejo hit my car the other day :uh:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Jan 6 2010, 03:31 AM~16200900
> *nice job  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


x2


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 2 2010, 05:11 PM~16163523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is what that was about


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

that sucks homie makes you wanna take em to south end to get booty jacked


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

these parts took the most time to get right on contours perro ah juevo :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

roof ready posting these for owner he lives out of town. there it is big mike :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 13 2010, 11:06 PM~18306364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN HOMIE IT'S LOOK REALLY GOOD   THIS IS WHY THEY CALL YOU EL REY


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

bodywork on body and door jams finally done. left door had to be tweak aligned and welded seams after persuaded by 2 by four and sledge hammer so that when doors close there even all around no strikers on yet :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2010, 07:22 AM~18263291
> *Thats a clean trunk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x1966


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

BADASS GEORGE


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 20 2010, 09:49 PM~18366791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD GEORGE!!!!


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone need patterns on roof or body i have all colors available. simple are just as effective as multi pattern jobs. can come to your shop and lay out on your base .. bike or car/ truck call or post with any ideas. :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 25 2010, 07:55 AM~18400926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 25 2010, 06:55 AM~18400926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick work


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Supremes.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup George


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

trunk bodyworked and primed :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 31 2010, 12:32 AM~17052364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What model bike is this? It looks sick. :wow:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up kevin :cheesy: whats up termite caddys gonna be vicious when its done. in wanna be like termike :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 30 2010, 12:09 AM~18438347
> *What model bike is this? It looks sick.  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

delete antenna hole / right fender cancer removale :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 31 2010, 12:32 AM~17052364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What year was this bike?


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

1978 hondatwinstar cm 185


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up kevin are we still on for saturday to buff the car call me friday :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Sep 2 2010, 11:43 PM~18476254
> *1978 hondatwinstar cm 185
> *


Thanks  Truly looks sick :wow:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

more pics of that 57 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

here is the the bettrer left fender same rust as other sige


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

ready for a little buff and wax saturday gettin there kevin :cheesy:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks george car looks really shiney


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 31 2010, 01:03 AM~18448115
> *whats up kevin  :cheesy:  whats up termite caddys gonna be vicious when its done. in wanna be like termike  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Sep 8 2010, 01:29 AM~18513014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Sep 12 2010, 12:05 AM~18545175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

weres the 57 :naughty:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 15 2010, 08:55 PM~18579666
> *weres the 57 :naughty:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

lots of bodywork, hood is last peice body has been baking in the sun for wet sand and more primer as usual now need hinges to check hood gap :biggrin:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Sep 8 2010, 12:29 AM~18513014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like your work George the 57 is looking good. Kevin's car is sick! :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

checking gap needed a few whacks :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up mike is it cooling off in yuma lately :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Sep 23 2010, 11:50 PM~18649232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN BIG HOMIE THE 57 IS LOOKING CLEAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN YOU SHOOT SOME COLOR ON IT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by king george_@Sep 23 2010, 11:50 PM~18649232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

last peice bodyworked and etch prime and urethane prime not pictured :biggrin: ready to check hood fit and start sanding for more prime or paint big mike :cheesy: whats up jerry from far east


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

coming out nice george


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

cool anthony hows it going bro. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Oct 2 2010, 06:21 PM~18720245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 3 2010, 12:14 AM~18722407
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x1966 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Sep 23 2010, 11:51 PM~18649246
> *whats up mike is it cooling off in yuma lately :biggrin:
> *


Yeah finally cooling off here. Good cruising weather


----------



## primo507 (Nov 11, 2009)

DAMN HOMIE ! YOU DO SOME SIK AS JALE MUCH PROPS, IM INTO THE BASICS OF PAINTING AND I ADMIRE THAT JALE U THROW DOWN ESE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!GOT MY FIRST PROJECTO COMINUP IMA PATTERN OUT MY 55 CHEBY TOP .. :x: ORALE HOMIEIM INSPIRED


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Oct 2 2010, 05:21 PM~18720245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BIG HOMIE MAN YOU GOT DOWN ON THE BODYWORK HOMIE  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

call Alex at 602-434-3067


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## johnny topete (Aug 22, 2008)

I want to start by saying much respect on ur work! I wanted to know were ur shop is located I have a few rides I need to be sprayed one at a time. Im trying to get my feet weat in the game, i have a 78 mc, 85 mc ss, and a 70 c10 stepside needs repaint trying to get prices to see were am i gonna start! If have time get back at me n hopefully we can do something!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnny topete_@Oct 12 2010, 11:06 AM~18791203
> *I want to start by saying much respect on ur work! I wanted to know were ur shop is located I have a few rides I need to be sprayed one at a time. Im trying to get my feet weat in the game, i have a 78 mc, 85 mc ss, and a 70 c10 stepside needs repaint trying to get prices to see were am i gonna start! If have time get back at me n hopefully we can do something!
> *


he is on 40th street and university i"ll look in to the names of the streets for u homie


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

my number is 602-703-4717 call for a price on paint and bodywork ask for george ..


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

bodywork on cutlass started. removing vinyl takes alot of straightening on roof my arms are tired after doing all the work on 57 now the suns turn to bake for a little more :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Oct 13 2010, 09:25 PM~18805718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnny topete (Aug 22, 2008)

What up homie I called the number u posted 602 703-4717 the dude that answerd said I had the wrong number  I wanted to talk prices!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 5 2009, 01:56 AM~12609081
> *:cheesy: props to all painters laying it down ive been painting cars and motorcycles since 1980 custom paint has come a long way but basicly its the same styles just brought back to these new times from the flake to the marbleizer which in the old days was callled eerie-dess cause of its bowling ball effects to swirls that were just little loop patterns on the bottoms of cars the fact is everyone has his own style but we all take from each other i see some cars and say shit that looks like some my work /isnt it crazy how our minds work simular.keep up the good work
> *


Hey George Congrats on another feature car in Lowrider Magazine Dec issue. Your work speaks for itself.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jan 5 2009, 04:40 PM~12613731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. Kevin's is next


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

looking good bro


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Waas up George


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 2 2009, 12:26 AM~12879597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

ttt for the homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Oct 28 2010, 11:49 PM~18937383
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


killer og....still sittin in a barn in waddell az....although da hydros an rims are gone....but the car all together :biggrin:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

:worship: Whats up George, you may not remember but my name is Eugenio. I use to deliver you paint when your shop was at Central & Southern. Was wondering where you been at. I remember delivering you paint and materials and was always amazed at the work you did and the cars you had there. Always loved your, keep it up. Hope one day to have a ride painted by you. :thumbsup:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

blocked and reprimered back on 57 busy on hail cars 









reprimed and installed crate motor and repainted firewall with real color of car. please no wheel shop adds or anything other than topic :cheesy:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD GEORGE


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Dec 12 2010, 03:33 PM~19308880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD GEORGE THATS A NICE COLOR HOMIE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking good George


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

merry christmas bratt and all lowriders whats up mike from yuma -kevin :biggrin:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hope you and your family had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hope you had a great Christmas .... :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! To all...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up yuma 64 see u next saturday when we go up for the funeral services


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey George, good to see you guys again. Thanks for the advice about my 64 project. I think I'll do what you said, but I still want you to paint it.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

What up G.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

yuma64 said:


> What up G.


 You moved in to your new place?


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

kevink623 said:


> :wave:


 What's up


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

What up yuma 64?Hey george hows the big az.:inout::wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up homedogs working on them cars yet :thumbsup:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

What's up Kevin? You getting to Cruz your ride? Not yet George trying to save up enough $ I get a little and something comes up.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Whats up Mike still havent got it running. I'm working backwards on it doing the interior then back to getting it running.Hope fully next year it will be finished.Cant wait to see yours.George still going to paint it he gets down.:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

here u go kevin


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

az bump


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

57 looking real good george.:h5:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

king george said:


> View attachment 372974


 Looking NICE


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

DAMN HOMEBOY THAT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE TRAFFIC TTT...KING GEORGE DOING HIS THANG LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

king george said:


> View attachment 372974


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

CLEEEEEEAN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

looks real good george.:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thats crazy clicking on pic maximizes the pic ,,,duh


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up kkk are u liking ohio must be freezing yo marble sack up there homes post some pics of car or somethin anything but no nude pics of yourself haaaaahaaaa


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

It is pretty cold in the 40s and rainy.Ill post up some new interior pics when i get my seats back from upholstery.Its getting there slowly.:wave:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

MAN THE 57 CAME OUT REALLY CLEAN GEORGE LOOKS CRAZY IN THE SUN:thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WITH ALL THE CHROME ON IT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

appreciate that homie.. it wa lovely


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up cat got your tongues


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

57 IS BEAUTIFUL GEORGE!!


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks anthony your stuff is really looking good lately:thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks anthony your stuff is looking really good ..


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

Peace to all lowriders coming soon for all street 64 ragtops do yo homework homeboys


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks really good George!!!


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

just kidding guys still a long way to go but nothing wrong with dreaming a little


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Merry Christmas George and family.:wave:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Heres a pic from back in the day.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

merry christmas to all lowriders cool pic kevin


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up kevin how is ohio treating u guys


















a mustang i spliced in a quarter panel on a 2006


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

miceal jacksons bike before i put the royal blue tint on it. fernies cutlass when starting bodywork now finally ready for paint to many regular jobs hard to get back on these full bondo jobs but worth the wait


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ohios pretty good starting to get cold.Your work speaks for itself.Have a Happy new years George.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy New Years everyone!!


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

happy new year to all lowriders past and present


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

king george said:


> happy new year to all lowriders past and present


HAPPY NEW YEAR BIG HOMIE GEORGE:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking good george


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Heres a couple current pictures george.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

kevink623 said:


> View attachment 430541


MAN! That 64 looks awesome I remember wen I was a kid passing by tha shop on central n southern n wood always look 2 c wut kind of kars were ther u do awesome work!


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Damm Thats a Sexy Biach... Kevin
OG Danny


----------



## DAN-YO (Jan 22, 2011)

nice, very nice work.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking Very Nice George ..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

fernie click on pics to see full size nephew thanks homies


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

kevink623 said:


> View attachment 430542
> Heres a couple current pictures george.


Damn Kevin your car is BADASS!!!!


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Laying it down George!!! Looking Nice ...


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

one of my once a year pattern jobs


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

lookin badass george!!!


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks ant


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

looks good as always big homie


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking good george.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah......looking BADASS George


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

my once a year custom paint fernies aztec warroir


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

one more sand and shot of micro and candy then it will glitter


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Bad Ass paint job man.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

You layed it down George.... That is BADASS!!!!


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

king george said:


> one more sand and shot of micro and candy then it will glitter


TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

What's up George


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Do u have anymore pics of that car?


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking real good george.:wave:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

WOW..... That is sweet ...


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

king george said:


> View attachment 455445
> View attachment 455446
> View attachment 455447


Sweet ride


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks sweetness is my weakness


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Man that multicolor paint job is sick.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

appreciate that homie still trying


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

66 restoration


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking good george.:h5:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice ..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

ss i painted a while back. dogs scratched up side and rear bumper pulled off new mouldings off doors with out scratching paint on doors both sides and wheel caps ...the dogs were a year old


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking good george.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

RIP lil doggies ..... lol. Getting my project dusted off


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

IS THIS ONE DONE YET, CANT WAIT TOO SEE IT?




kevink623 said:


> View attachment 430542
> Heres a couple current pictures george.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

the 64 is done 2010 lives in ohio now


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thats nacho aka big nacho


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Nachos car looking good back on the ground.:bowrofl:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up lowriders


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE WOULD LOVE TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE FINISHED.THANKS



king george said:


> the 64 is done 2010 lives in ohio now
> View attachment 498563


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah Kevin break loose with some more pics of your 64... That's a BADASS ride ..


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

NICE ANY EXTERIOR PICS...


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Looking Good Brother.. Danny Sr..


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

heres the car all together from my shop he still workin on it lives in ohio now 2 years aka big kevin


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

spanish gold red orange cobalt graphics for traffic de globe az


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

king george said:


> View attachment 528904
> View attachment 528906
> View attachment 528907
> spanish gold red orange cobalt graphics for traffic de globe az


Wow big homie the bikes look great..ttt for the king..


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

here is the other one jerry chinese blue rosee pink and purplee night candys


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

What can i say big homie you did it again..traffic bikes got the kings touch..they look great


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking good george.:thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

kevink623 said:


> View attachment 513227


fuckin nice


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

kool big homie im down to bikes now:roflmao:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

nacho cheeze to many shiny


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Damn George. Looking Good


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks bro cool waves and tasty buds


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

looks good george!!


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking good george.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

NICE......


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks brothers top is blackwith red flake i did the patterns only us.marines colors gold metallic tan black and red candy


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone going to the Pomona swapmeet this weekend? 10/14/12


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow Pomona was real kool ...


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Got the CPP 500 steering box. Much cleaner


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

sounds good it will definitly steer better


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

king george said:


> sounds good it will definitly steer better


Yeah. A lot cleaner


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

looking good cuz:biggrin:


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Merry Christmas george.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

merry christmas and happy new year to u and your dad post up some pics of anything u see no one responds oh well this is phx home of the player


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

View attachment 586703
check this out kevin my brother in law gave it to me looked at it for a while then sold it needed too much work


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy New Year George, Kevin, and all the Lowriders...


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

king george said:


> View attachment 586732


 Running my air lines


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Cant wait to see it finished mike.Looking good.:h5:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

edward brogdon 59 chevy truck painted it 15 years ago barely put it on road most of my candys still in garages waiting to finish


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

my beach cruiser painted tonight finished at 10 oclock very cold silver base purply nite candy exotic brand i think its cobalt crossover the tank for it on floor next.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

looking good mike good to see u on it


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Good work george.Shawn said his car got scratched up again.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Great work as always george..


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

heres the tank dont know what kind of bike it is or its an add on tank goes under bar


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

king george said:


> View attachment 602460
> View attachment 602461
> heres the tank dont know what kind of bike it is or its an add on tank goes under bar


tank looks bad ass big homie


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Bad ass patterns george.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kool patterns.....


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

What's new George?


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

painting choppers now mike


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking good george.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

NICE...


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

What color is That? I really like that.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

What's new George


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

here u go mike


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

clean work as always homie


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

what up big jerry


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

not much homie just doing it


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking Good ...


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

king george said:


> View attachment 678183
> View attachment 678185
> View attachment 678186
> View attachment 678190


Looks sweet!!


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

What's new George?


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas George to you and your family.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

merry christmas ..a little late but.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

fernies first show


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

king george said:


> View attachment 105144


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

What's new George?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

yuma64 said:


> What's new George?


Hey bro nice meeting you at the concert the other night. .


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

king george said:


> View attachment 678178
> View attachment 678179
> here u go mike


Awesome masking job.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

BIGBODY96 said:


> Hey bro nice meeting you at the concert the other night. .


Good to meet you too. What did you think of it?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

It was cool I enjoyed it. .see some old friends meeting new ones good time. .how about you bro


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes us too, we had a good time. Good to meet new friends.


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

What's new George?


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy Father's Day George


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

there it is jerry the malibu almost ready for sale ..happy fathers day to all.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

all gold off jerry ready for another candy 14 years later.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Looks good bro...I can't wait to see this cadi back to life 14 years later..


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

king george said:


> View attachment 1304226
> View attachment 1304234
> all gold off jerry ready for another candy 14 years later.
> View attachment 1304242
> ...


Looks good


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

What's new George?


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas George to you and your family


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up all lowriders all caddy and impala riders post up viclas aka harley lowrider motorcycles.whats up mike whats up jerry from traffic from far east az .big ronnie from globe resurrecting another older king george candy big body :h5:


----------

